# It's time........



## [SC] Arachnicus (Apr 18, 2013)

To remove the Christmas banner on this site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2013)

Really, seriously???

Do you think we don't know that??? We already have a thread explaining why it has not been done yet.

I apologize if I sound really annoyed, but we have already been over this. It is very embarrassing to us staff and moderators, but at the moment there is nothing we can do.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2013)

Chill man, Christmas is on it's way....... LMAO


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow someone needs to take a chill pill twice a day with food.


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (Apr 19, 2013)

Wheres the thread?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2013)

[SC] Arachnicus;1007161 said:


> Wow someone needs to take a chill pill twice a day with food.


 
I apologized for sounding annoyed, it was not meant to be personal. Don't instigate further...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2013)

Here you go, all 86 pages of it...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/corrections-suggestions/change-christmas-banner-35947.html


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (Apr 19, 2013)

No worries. I don't take "snarkiness" well. At all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2013)

[SC] Arachnicus;1007177 said:


> No worries. I don't take "snarkiness" well. At all.



Neither do I...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2013)

Boy this thread almost nose dived. To protect the guilty I'm closing it.


----------

